# Most weight gained in a year?



## dreali26 (Aug 12, 2009)

With all of the recent messages about significant weight gain, I was curious to know what's the most you've gained in one year, and was it on purpose or not. Anyone care to share?


----------



## Tracii (Aug 13, 2009)

I joined in the dims in Feb this year and had been tring to gain since Sept of 08.So since Sept 08 to now about 80 lbs.


----------



## VVET (Aug 13, 2009)

A gal I knew, got really depressed from an old BF and went from 170# - 280# in 9 months (no pregnancy involved)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 13, 2009)

150 in 6 months - the first 6 months i was married .


----------



## VVET (Aug 13, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> 150 in 6 months - the first 6 months i was married .



If you don't mind, from what weight to what weight?


----------



## gotgot (Aug 13, 2009)

I try to stay away from most message board mechanics conversations...but I have to ask, even if its to just the air. 

Why was this thread moved to the plussize paysite board?


----------



## natasfan (Aug 14, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> 150 in 6 months - the first 6 months i was married .


thats a world record
lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 14, 2009)

natasfan said:


> thats a world record
> lol



normally I'm very respectful to her...but even I have to admit gaining 150 pounds in 6 months is fucking awesome.

I didn't think it was physically possible in that short of time.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> ...gaining 150 pounds in 6 months is fucking awesome.



6 months + 150 lbs. = fucking awesome. I *wholeheartedly* agree!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 16, 2009)

I forgot I posted here. I went from like 290-300 to 440-450. 

I Had been on a liquid diet. NOT GOOD - well if you want to gain fast its good. As soon as I started eating it was all over. To top it off I was no happy being married and ate all the time and he insisted I eat with him when he came home at midnight then we would go right to bed. 

I would make breakfast for us in the AM - eggs, bread, rice and fried sweet potatos usually, then i would drop him off at work and then i would eat at Burger king - ordering for 2 - a breakfast sandwich and french toast sticks. Then go home get ready for work then have coffee and a bagel with the girls at work. I would eat a regular lunch. Then on the way home I would either stop at a fast food place - again eat for 2 - then cook dinner for when he came home and i would eat with him. I really really at alot.


----------



## kirk (Aug 17, 2009)

natasfan said:


> thats a world record
> lol


If memory serves the Guiniess book of records lists the greatest female weight gain as 300 lbs in 6 months


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 17, 2009)

kirk said:


> If memory serves the Guiniess book of records lists the greatest female weight gain as 300 lbs in 6 months



Point that out to me, i gotta see this lol


----------



## Tracii (Aug 17, 2009)

It had to be a large amout of water pumped in would be my guess.Ewwww.


----------



## fatbellygirl (Aug 17, 2009)

Purely due to depression, and I LOVE Hershey's chocolate nuggets! I think it was 60 lbs back in 2001. I literally gained a belly and butt load of weight. Fattest I've ever been 285 Hee hee!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 17, 2009)

fatbellygirl said:


> Purely due to depression, and I LOVE Hershey's chocolate nuggets! I think it was 60 lbs back in 2001. I literally gained a belly and butt load of weight. Fattest I've ever been 285 Hee hee!



well its nice to see you happy about the 285...but if it was brought on by depression, I can't really say that i'm happy to hear it.

Just hope whatever was depressing you got cleared up, take care


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 17, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I forgot I posted here. I went from like 290-300 to 440-450.
> 
> I Had been on a liquid diet. NOT GOOD - well if you want to gain fast its good. As soon as I started eating it was all over. To top it off I was no happy being married and ate all the time and he insisted I eat with him when he came home at midnight then we would go right to bed.
> 
> I would make breakfast for us in the AM - eggs, bread, rice and fried sweet potatos usually, then i would drop him off at work and then i would eat at Burger king - ordering for 2 - a breakfast sandwich and french toast sticks. Then go home get ready for work then have coffee and a bagel with the girls at work. I would eat a regular lunch. Then on the way home I would either stop at a fast food place - again eat for 2 - then cook dinner for when he came home and i would eat with him. I really really at alot.



Well, I'm sorry to hear that your gain was caused by an unhealthy diet and unhappy marriage. But I've got to admit that your list of what you ate back then is freakin' *HOT*!

I do hope things eventually got better for you though and you're doing alright now.:happy:


----------



## fatbellygirl (Aug 18, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> well its nice to see you happy about the 285...but if it was brought on by depression, I can't really say that i'm happy to hear it.
> 
> Just hope whatever was depressing you got cleared up, take care



Yep depression gone with the husband!


----------



## Phaddy (Aug 22, 2009)

I went from like 290-300 to 440-450...he insisted I eat with him when he came home at midnight then we would go right to bed...then cook dinner for when he came home and i would eat with him. I really really ate alot.

A few questions: how did he feel about your weight gain? Was he encouraging you to eat? If I understand correctly, your marriage ended. Did you keep the weight? Or did you stop eating as much?


----------



## Phaddy (Aug 22, 2009)

You wrote, "I went from like 290-300 to 440-450...he insisted I eat with him when he came home at midnight then we would go right to bed...then cook dinner for when he came home and i would eat with him. I really really ate alot."

A few questions: how did he feel about your weight gain? Was he encouraging you to eat? If I understand correctly, your marriage ended. Did you keep the weight? Or did you stop eating as much?


----------



## SensualDistender (Aug 22, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I forgot I posted here. I went from like 290-300 to 440-450.
> 
> I Had been on a liquid diet. NOT GOOD - well if you want to gain fast its good. As soon as I started eating it was all over. To top it off I was no happy being married and ate all the time and he insisted I eat with him when he came home at midnight then we would go right to bed.
> 
> I would make breakfast for us in the AM - eggs, bread, rice and fried sweet potatos usually, then i would drop him off at work and then i would eat at Burger king - ordering for 2 - a breakfast sandwich and french toast sticks. Then go home get ready for work then have coffee and a bagel with the girls at work. I would eat a regular lunch. Then on the way home I would either stop at a fast food place - again eat for 2 - then cook dinner for when he came home and i would eat with him. I really really at alot.



Wow... You are the woman in all of my fantasies...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 22, 2009)

He insisted because he felt as his wife I should sit and eat with him. 

My ex was not an FA at all he didnt like the weight gain he told me i was weak minded because i was unable to control my weight. 

Years later after our divorice when I would see him he would apologize - he was now fat and he had come to realize it is not just about will power. 

After the marriage I lost weight with WLS and for the last 10 ish years I fluctuate between 380 and 415 - I have never been as heavy as i was before my surgery. Which was 460 




Phaddy said:


> You wrote, "I went from like 290-300 to 440-450...he insisted I eat with him when he came home at midnight then we would go right to bed...then cook dinner for when he came home and i would eat with him. I really really ate alot."
> 
> A few questions: how did he feel about your weight gain? Was he encouraging you to eat? If I understand correctly, your marriage ended. Did you keep the weight? Or did you stop eating as much?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 22, 2009)

not that its bad - but your fantasy was my hellish reality - i was pretty miserable back then.


SensualDistender said:


> Wow... You are the woman in all of my fantasies...


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 22, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> not that its bad - but your fantasy was my hellish reality - i was pretty miserable back then.



It was hell for you because your husband sounds like a gigantic grade A asshole who I'd love to toss off the Tobin.

If you were with a real F/A that would come home every night and enjoy spending time with you, having you sit and eat with because he's interested in how your day went and basically someone who respects you as a person.....it would have been enjoyable for you.

This is partially why I hate the fantasies I have because they're someone elses hell.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Aug 22, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> not that its bad - but your fantasy was my hellish reality - i was pretty miserable back then.



Sorry to hear about this!
He was stupid as hell, not taking good care of such a great woman as you are! He even didn't deserve you
You deserve alot better than that and we all know:bow:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 23, 2009)

It was that way for me then - but its not like that now - Thanks Kevin  no need to hurt my ex- he has said he was sorry over and over again. 


And Kevin its not hell for everyone - it was for me in that moment in time. I was unhappy with my marriage I know now how to work certian fatasies into real life with out actually being in hell  I learned that with age .


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 23, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> It was that way for me then - but its not like that now - Thanks Kevin  no need to hurt my ex- he has said he was sorry over and over again.
> 
> 
> And Kevin its not hell for everyone - it was for me in that moment in time. I was unhappy with my marriage I know now how to work certian fatasies into real life with out actually being in hell  I learned that with age .



I'm glad that everything has worked out for the better for you. You seem like a really cool woman and I'm glad that age has given you the wisdom to accept your "fatasies" (intentional or not, I really like that word).

Take care,

~steve


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Aug 30, 2009)

40 kilograms without really trying =/


----------



## Seiger23 (Aug 31, 2009)

I went from 180 (last summer) to 220 (almost the end of this year) and im still going up!


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 1, 2009)

dreali26 said:


> With all of the recent messages about significant weight gain, I was curious to know what's the most you've gained in one year, and was it on purpose or not. Anyone care to share?



About 100 pounds and no I didnt want to at all. I would give an arm to have it off of me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lolita13 said:


> About 100 pounds and no I didnt want to at all. I would give an arm to have it off of me.



so why are you here? lol


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 2, 2009)

Last year I gained about 50lb in 6 months. That's the most I've ever gained in such a short time. My previous records were only 10 or 15lb a year. What happened was my boss "volunteered" several of us to travel and help out some of our sales reps. I was in a flurry of hotels, restaurants etc. which really skewed my eating habits, and by September 2008 I cracked the 500lb barrier. 

It wasn't exactly a hardship to pack on the pounds in all those restaurants. :eat2: The problem was that the extra weight was becoming very uncomfortable physically, I began to have some mobility problems and my ankles and knees hurt like hell.  Since then my eating and work habits are back to abby-normal and I have gradually returned to my fighting weight of 450lb or so. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted but at my age I'm simply not cut out to be any fatter than I am now.


----------



## fattyace (Oct 6, 2009)

well i restarted my gaining six months ago and so far i've gained 60 pounds, so if i keep it up another six months I'll have gained 120 pounds in a year. :eat1: yay!


----------



## Tracii (Oct 7, 2009)

I gained a lot during a bad marriage too I guess you could call it depression I called it anger.Anger at him for cheating and anger at me for gaining the weight.


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Oct 7, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> 150 in 6 months - the first 6 months i was married .



My first wife went from 280lbs on our wedding day up to 340 a year later. :eat1: 

Guess marriage does make you fat lol...


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 26, 2009)

from 6/08 to 6/09 i gained about 85 pounds most i've gained in a year.. i'm hoping to gain more by 6/10 :eat2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 26, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> from 6/08 to 6/09 i gained about 85 pounds most i've gained in a year.. i'm hoping to gain more by 6/10 :eat2:



pstpixkthxbye


----------



## duraznos (Oct 27, 2009)

THIS past year... i went from 250 in november to around 310 now. wow i never did the math on that... that's a lot. it happened cuz i was on a diet that pretty much collapsed around the holidays at the end of 2008 :eat1:


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2009)

duraznos said:


> THIS past year... i went from 250 in november to around 310 now. wow i never did the math on that... that's a lot. it happened cuz i was on a diet that pretty much collapsed around the holidays at the end of 2008 :eat1:



Are you happy at the weight you're at or would you like to change that?


----------



## mel (Oct 27, 2009)

after i had my son..and had the depro shot..i gained about 75 pounds in 6-9 months


----------



## duraznos (Oct 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Are you happy at the weight you're at or would you like to change that?



i would like to change it... especially after undoing all the hard work i did to lose the weight, and then some!


----------

